# Why GCs shouldn't be allowed to do the services.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

People actually lived there for about a year somehow.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> People actually lived there for about a year somehow.


That is amazing!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's amazing how that works. I repaired a 2" poly gas line that the landscaper had hit with a ditch witch at least a year before I got there. They "fixed" it with sch 40 pvc and couplings, with Red Hot Blue glue. :blink: It took a good solid year before it filled up with enough water to stop the gas flow.









Paul


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's crazy that they didn't notice for a year. It looks like a Ghetto septic system. Was the soil real sandy?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

marc76075 said:


> That's crazy that they didn't notice for a year. It looks like a Ghetto septic system. Was the soil real sandy?


 



Maybe they had perpetual diarhhea...:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What are the brown streaks?


----------

